# Battery Question



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Which is wire is positive .I can never remember
I will be picking up the tt in week to start getting it ready for our trip to florida at Christmas

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think it all depends on what color wire Gillian grabbed the morning they wired your Outback. I think mine is -/White +/Black. I have a nice wiring diagram at home on the computer I created to help me rewire my dual 6v system each spring.

There is a small sticker on my Outback (looks like a factory sticker) that also tells you which is which.

Worse case....follow one of them back to the tongue to see which one is negative.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Think house wiring... Black is hot or Plus; White is return/neutral or Minus. 
The white cable going to the frame will comfirm this for your peace of mind.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I think on mine black is +. trace both wires to thier source. The - will connect to the frame. The + will connect to a circuit breaker (I think that is what it is) and then go into the square box at the front of the trailer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> Think house wiring... Black is hot or Plus; White is return/neutral or Minus.
> The white cable going to the frame will comfirm this for your peace of mind.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Scott


I believe this is how mine is as well.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

There is one easy way to find out. You will have 2 cables and one will be bolted to the frame of the trailer. This is always the negative (-) and will connected to the battery accordingly. The other cable will lead to a junction box and will be the positive (+). I always double check these leads to ensure that I have the right cable to the right post on the battery.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks to all for your help

Willie


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The Black wire is the hot side and the white is the ground http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7065 . James


----------

